# Christensen Arms Ridgeline 7mm Rem Mag



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Like new Christensen Arms Ridgeline 7mm Rem Mag. Shoots sub MOA with 160 grain Nosler Accubonds. Very nice rifle, but I really want a 6.5 Creedmoor. I just bought this rifle in February brand new at Sportsmans. Would like to sell face to face in Utah, I live near St George. *1550.00* I can text pics if interested.


----------

